# Book Raffle Magic Spanner by Carlton Kirby



## netman (1 Apr 2020)

My turn to pass this on for free (thanks @Adam4868, it was a good read).

Takers below and names will be drawn out of the hat in a few days.

*I'll post for free obvs, but it may take a few days as not getting out much right now!


----------



## roadrash (1 Apr 2020)

good to see it being moved on again I think @rich p may be interested


----------



## netman (1 Apr 2020)

Should add, will wipe the cover down with anti-bac before sending if that helps!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Apr 2020)

netman said:


> Should add, will wipe the cover down with anti-bac before sending if that helps!


Wasn't that good !


----------



## Shadow (1 Apr 2020)

netman said:


> Should add, will wipe the cover down with anti-bac before sending if that helps!


Knowing all the grubby paws that have been over this, it will take a bit more than a quick wipe!!


Good to see it being moved on again.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2020)

Can't the fecking thing self-isolate for a while. Till November 5th, at least...


----------



## netman (6 Apr 2020)

No takers? It'll go in the charity shop bag for when they reopen if nobody wants it!


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2020)

@netman just after I first give this book away on cyclechat a friend asked if he could borrow it , so if you get no takers  it would be re-advertised on here once hes read it.


----------



## TissoT (7 Apr 2020)

The Book would make good spring fuel thrown on a open fire for a chilly evening.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2020)

Sorry yes we should ask the original book owner first.
@roadrash kindly donated it.


----------



## netman (14 Apr 2020)

Looks like it's heading back home to @roadrash which is fortuitous as I can bundle it with the Reg Harris book...


----------

